# Sexing assassin bugs



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Anybody know how to sex these. i have a pair but would like them sexed.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I believe assasin bugs don't need to mate to produce offspring. I think females lay eggs anyway! But i don't know how to sex them lol


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I think males have a thicker, more conical abdomen than females. That's what I've read before.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Becky said:


> I believe assasin bugs don't need to mate to produce offspring. I think females lay eggs anyway! But i don't know how to sex them lol


i thought that was only a few species of assassin bug. i have the white spotted assassins. platymerus bigutatta i think.


----------

